# Banana Cheese Cake



## tropics (Jan 18, 2018)

Yep Cabin Fever is setting in!!
Had some Bananas that were still firm,decided to make dessert tired of Banana Bread.
Picked up a pre made Graham Cracker Pie Crust  Used my recipe for Cheese Cake cut in half
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cheese-cake-pic-heavy.243778/
Lets show some pics






Banana on the bottom 





Half the Cake mix was in another layer of Banana





Baked for a little less then an hour





Sliced





Banana Cheese Cake





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2018)

My God your gonna weigh 400# by the time winter is over with.
That looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2018)

Al Thanks I am staying in shape exercise every day 12oz. curls LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 18, 2018)

My wife would like that but me why waste the bananas? (don't like cheese cake:D)

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2018)

halfsmoked said:


> My wife would like that but me why waste the bananas? (don't like cheese cake:D)
> 
> Warren



Warren You'll get the husband of the year award if you make it for her.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## motocrash (Jan 18, 2018)

Don't worry Richie,the gunwales will hold the belly up.;)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks real tasty Richie.   I love bananas and most anything.  And I know just how good your cheese cake is.  So.  I'm thinking this would have to be a winning combination!!
POINT
Gary


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Don't worry Richie,the gunwales will hold the belly up.;)


Not going to worry I am in good shape for my age Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks real tasty Richie.   I love bananas and most anything.  And I know just how good your cheese cake is.  So.  I'm thinking this would have to be a winning combination!!
> POINT
> Gary



Gary Thank You I wanted to try it and it did go good together,I will make a regular Cheese Cake and add more Bananas 
Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------

